# New 2011 695 SR iPack Frameset for sale (White/Red)



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

(Don't know if this is the proper place for this, sorry if not)

In case anyone's looking for a Look frame, I'm selling mine. It's never been ridden outside (only inside on a trainer and only once). I got it as a gift but decided I wanted a Cervelo instead.

You can see it here:

2011 Look 695 SR Ipack Frame Only Black White Red | eBay

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

EBay accidentally took down the listing ("safety" precautions since I'm a first-time seller they said), so they relisted at a slightly different address:

2011 Look 695 SR Ipack Frame Only Black White Red | eBay


----------

